# ATO mounting q



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Hi, I got my hands on a used Tunze osmolator. It is an older version where there is a vertical track that the light sensor goes up and down. How do I go about attaching this to my back wall? (I have a Biocube) The aquarium has water in it, so this is my biggest problem. I think I can drain the back, but it won't be 100% dry.


----------

